# 25-06 AI



## wildhog6

new to this page. recentley got a 25-06 AI. i was told that it would increase performace by about 10-15%. have been looking for the dies to load some up, but now that i read some info on AI on this site, it has me thinking. i usually hunt deer and elk. i have a elk rifle, but was looking for something a little eaiser on the shoulder since surgery for hunting deer. have a 270, 30-06, and 7 mag. thanks


----------



## OneShotOneKill

*Excellent choice, The 25-06 Remington is a superior long range antelope and deer cartridge.* With the Ackley Improved shoulder you will greatly increase case life. Below I have included a link for dies.

Redding 2-Die Set 25-06 Remington Ackley Improved 40-Degree Shoulder ($65.29)

http://www.midwayusa.com/rewriteaproduct/173121


----------



## wildhog6

thank you for the info. i'll get it sighted in and give it a try. where can i get a good reloading manual for the 25-06AI. would like to try different loads for max performance.


----------



## OneShotOneKill

wildhog6,

I would try standard loads and work up in ½ grain increments. You don't need to push the load too hot, try for accuracy. It does matter if the bullet gets there 200 or 300 fps slower as long as it's on targets. Keep checking for pressure indicators.

http://www.imrpowder.com/pdf/IMR_rifle.pdf

http://www.hodgdon.com/data/rifle/25-06rem.php

http://www.accuratepowder.com/data/PerC ... data(Rifle)/257cal(6.55mm)/25%2006%20Remington%20pages%20221%20to%20222.pdf


----------



## wildhog6

thank you. i'll check the webs you gave me and get started. i agree i want accuracy vs speed. maybe i can get it ready to go for the nebraska doe hunt in january. thanx again.


----------



## Bobm

If you don't like recoil and do like dead deer the 25's are real nice to shoot, my 257 Roberts in a full weight Ruger 77 has almost no felt recoil and kills deer in their tracks at 300 yards with 120 grain bullets, probably farther I just haven't shot at one farther than that. Your gun should be similar. You will love it. I find I can shoot it real accurate because of the low recoil.


----------



## wildhog6

thanks. i have three 257's and love em. thought i would try something a little faster and flatter at a longer distance. what yardage were you zeroed on for shooting 300 yds with your 257. i have been using 117 gr speer boat tails in my 257's. i'm zeroed in at 200 yds, but have only shot about 240 yds with it so far. the recoil is great on the 257 and so far i havent seen much difference in recoil from my 25-06. i suppose the recoil on the 25-06 AI will be different once i get it loaded where its likes to shoot the best.


----------



## Bobm

2 inches high at 100 yards


----------



## wildhog6

thanx.. how far does the 120 grain bullet drop at 300 yds. also what type of bullet do you shoot. i have been using speer 117 and 100 gr boat tail.


----------



## Bobm

120 grain nosler partitions but I wouldn't recommend them I'm just too cheap to not use them. I don't get good expansion with them although they have never failed to kill what I shoot you don't get anyblood trail. I've only had one buck make 100 yards after the shot most drop in their tracks to about 25 yards.

I have no idea where they hit at 300 yards, I can hold dead on at 350 yards and hit the deer where I'm aiming I don't get any shots any farther than that, most are less than 200.


----------



## Bobm

120 grain nosler partitions but I wouldn't recommend them I'm just too cheap to not use them, so until I use them up thats what I'm going to shoot. I don't get good expansion with them although they have never failed to kill what I shoot you don't get any blood trail. I've only had one buck make 100 yards after the shot most drop in their tracks to about 25 yards.

I have no idea where they hit at 300 yards, I can hold dead on at 350 yards and hit the deer where I'm aiming I don't get any shots any farther than that, most are less than 200.


----------



## southdakbearfan

Would have to disagree on the expansion of the nosler partitions. They are not designed to explode, but give you the best of both worlds, approximately the front half of the bullet is very fragile, and the back half drives through. I have shot deer and antelope with the 100 and 120's from 20 feet to 400 yds. Never once has one failed to open up and cause damage and only one I have ever recovered in an animal which was coming right at me, broke the shoulder, 6 ribs and stopped under the hide after breaking the back hip. They open up immediately upon contact with the animal, even without bone contact in my experience, but still have the weight retention to drive through.

Another benefit I have found with them is the shape. They allow me to load the bullets out farther than speers because they are more slowly tapered and don't contact the rifling as soon. This seems to decrease the pressure. I can load up to the max in my 257 ackley with them with no signs of pressure, but have to back off 1.5 to 2 grains with the speers.

As far as drop, your reloading manual should have ballistic tables in the back, depending upon the bullet manufacturer, i.e. speer reloading manual has speer bullet data, nosler has nosler, and so on. For myself, 2 to 2.5 inches high at 100 and I can plaster the cross-hairs on anything out to about 300 and not worry. With the 25-06 AI you will be even faster, so less drop.


----------



## wildhog6

thanx for the info. i'll put it to good use.


----------

